# Drive from dublin and is there a beach in kenmare?



## Toby (18 Mar 2010)

Just wondering if the drive from dublin to kenmare is a terrible idea if you're in a car with three kids who hate driving?

Also, is kenmare on the beach or how far would you have to drive to get to a nice beach 

thanks


----------



## dewdrop (18 Mar 2010)

why not consider somewhere nearer in view of the kids like wexford. i live in cork and regard the drive to kenmare long enough especially when you leave the cork killarney road.


----------



## notagardener (19 Mar 2010)

For the past 4 years we've visited Kenmare for the Easter Holidays. Our kids ages range from 8 to 13 and the drive is a long one from Dublin. It's a great place, with lovely restaurants/pubs that are family friendly. If you can get past the car trip, you will all have a great time. Our kids all use sea bands and thankfully we 'appear' to be over the dreaded car sickness.

See this link for things to do in and around Kenmare

[broken link removed]


----------



## Mucker Man (20 Mar 2010)

Kenmare is on the sea but only has a gravel beach. There is a sandy beach about 3 miles away, (take the first left after Pat Spillane's bar on the Sneem Road.
The drive from Dublin isn't too bad as you can stay on the motorway until Mitchelstown.
Well worth a visit!


----------

